# Site Redesign



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

Very nice site and I love the Graphic art too.


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks Blinky. I appreciate any and all comments. One of these days I'll get the rest of it together.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

michigal said:


> I changed my site design today, and added a blog (Halloween Projects and More). Let me know what you think about the new look. I find it a little more readable, yet still dark. In fact, the name of the template I used is "Dark Ritual."
> Comments and criticisms welcomed.


You project link doesnt work, I get sever not found error.


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up. Those links are fixed now (I hit the " instead of the : when coding it). Much hugs to you.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi michigal, I enjoyed your site, can't wait til the how to's are up. I like your graveyard. I like how it is a combination of both the halloween and personal. I gotta tell ya though, I got a chuckle out of the alewifes blog, definately can relate. Sadly to the crime thing too, although where I live isn't too bad. I live 20 minutes from Lake Michigan, so love my area. Plus I just spent a few days up north, but on L.Mich.So I guess I take the bad to go with what I love. Any way, I degress, I do really like your site!


----------

